# Longest GREAT Book You've Ever Read? Looking for Recommendations



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I LOVE really, really LONG books - the longer the better (as long as they're interesting too).  Gone with the Wind got me started on the pleasures of a really LONG, really GOOD book.  Anybody have any recommendations that I can load on my Kindle?  Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try Ed Patterson's Jade Owl Series. . . . .









That's the first one and is followed by two more with a 4th in the 'being written' stage. . . . .they're sort of 'search for a historic relic to save the world' with a little mystical stuff thrown in. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a good one


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon is great, and they are all VERY long.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Couple suggestions.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I have enjoyed lengthy books written by Edward Rutherfurd. He starts early in the history of a particular place and tells stories through the ages using the interactions of multiple generations of interacting families. I've linked one of his that I have read. Unfortunately, I only found three of his books available for Kindle. Due to reading this thread I just found one I had not read. I am on my way to purchase it once I finish this post.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!  These look like a GREAT place to get started.  BTW, I've read all of the OUTLANDER series and I thoroughly enjoyed them!  Thanks again for the recommendations!  It's gonna be so fun picking out which book I start with!  

Happy Kindling!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would suggest Watership Down...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I have enjoyed lengthy books written by Edward Rutherfurd. He starts early in the history of a particular place and tells stories through the ages using the interactions of multiple generations of interacting families. I've linked one of his that I have read. Unfortunately, I only found three of his books available for Kindle. Due to reading this thread I just found one I had not read. I am on my way to purchase it once I finish this post.


I'm still waiting for _Sarum_ to be issued in Kindle.

Deb, I recommend any of Jeff Hepple's books. _The Treasure of La Malinche, Vols. 1 & 2_ and his series on the American Revolution _Gone for a Soldier, Land of the Free, Home of the Brave_.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Deb I would recommend any books by Pat Conroy.Beach Music is really great.Most of his books are long and he is a wonderful writer.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Beach Music was one of my favorite books. I will have to consider re-reading it.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

_Tea Rose_by Jennifer Donnelly and _The Caine Mutiny_ by Herman Wouck are two of my favorite long books.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

For me, the best LONG book I've ever read, (and I just read it a couple months ago), was Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. I read it on paperback, and the paperback was huge. I loved it so much, I ordered the hard cover just to have and read again. It is available on Kindle. As a matter of fact, it was my most favorite book ever and I hated for it to end. (this book and Ayn Rand are very controversial due to her views which are represented in the book. Either you love it, or you hate it). If one can get past that, it's a very exciting novel and has lots of passion in it. I thought it was fantastic, very suspenseful and intriguing. If you're not sure, try a free preview. You may be one of the ones that love it.  It was written in the 50s and Ayn Rand is no longer with us.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This book has mixed reviews so I would suggest that you read some of them before you decide whether to buy it. I have to admit, I haven't read it. I bought it in DTB format just before I got my K and it is so huge that I just can't bear to read it in that format. One of these days, I will break down and buy the K version just so I can finally read it.











I've had this one on my TBR pile for quite some time and just haven't gotten around to it, but it made quite a few of the "top books in 2009" lists. It's only 500+ pages though, so might not be long enough for you. 











Finally there is this one. My bookclub read it last summer. Personally, I didn't like it all, but the rest of the bookclub - at least the ones that actually managed to finish it - loved it and if you check the reviews, you'll see that mine was definitely a minority opinion.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Harry Potter! But, unfortunately not available on the Kindle.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

You could try Neal Stephenson's Baroque Cycle books.  There are 3 and each is about 800 pages.  I loved them.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Robert Jordan's _The Wheel of Time_. It currently holds the #5 spot for longest continuous work. It's still unfinished (though that will change in the next few years) and has almost 4 million words in 12 volumes (14 at completion).

The book is Fantasy, but very well written. I dislike the editing sometimes (adverbs become adjectives), but the books are intricate and Jordan's language is very descriptive (nearly Morgensternian, at times).

Do let the genre turn you off on this one, though. Unless you enjoy Fantasy novels, you probably won't like this series, but it does fit your requirements for long and interesting.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm currently reading Of Human Bondage by W. Somerset Maugham (free Kindle version). I believe the print version is about 700 pages and it is the longest of my 150 Kindle books. The beginning was really great and it is bogging down while he's in Europe but I suspect it is going to get good again once he falls in love. It consistently gets 4 1/2 to 5 star reviews on Amazon. 

Nanette


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

, _The Sunne in Splendor_, and _Pillars of the Earth_ were three of the best books I read last year.

Hmmm...I guess I like the long books too.

N


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I really liked both of these books:


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> Couple suggestions.


DEFINITELY great!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked _Jonathan Strange and Mrs. Norrell_. . .though it's one of those books you have to read carefully or you'll end up hopelessly confused. Didn't care for _Shantaram_ at all. . . .couldn't find a plot. . . . .


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I can highly recommend "The World of Tiers" by Jose Philip Farmer. It is a six-volume book and although they are sometimes sold separately, it is a single story. Sadly it seems to be hard to find currently and out of print, finding a copy is well worth it, though, as it is an incredibly rich, facetted science fiction/fantasy ride.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

The first "grown-up" book that I read (age 13) was Jane Eyre. It is still one of my favorite books of all time as well as Gone With the Wind. 

Other long books I have loved:
Shogun
Noble House
The Far Pavilions

I don't know which of these are available on Kindle, but certainly worth checking out.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I adored Shantaram and Jonathan Strange, and would recommend both wholeheartedly. I wish A Suitable Boy, my very favorite ridiculously long book of all, was on Kindle -- but it's not. I bought Sacred Games, but haven't read it yet -- basically I'm a sucker for big sprawling books set in India.

I just finished The Children's Book by A.S. Byatt, which I really enjoyed, and which weighs in somewhere around 800 pages. You might also try Anna Karenina, Shogun (yep, it's on Kindle!), or Kristin Lavransdatter.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I just read this for the third time. A great book and not as heavy on a Kindle.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I remember reading War and Peace when I was like 14, and I thought that was long...but great book otherwise.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Loved this one!


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

A long and great and greatly long (and fairly new) book.

The Kindly Ones, Jonathan Littell


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks again, Everyone!!  I just finished "Pillars of the Earth" by Ken Follett and am on to the next one set in the same location "World withouth End".  I really enjoyed Pillars of the Earth and managed to finish it last night (ordered it on 1/16 and finished on 1/21).


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

How did you like it, Deb?


----------



## jezthepuff (Dec 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed Belva Plain's _Evergreen_. And after you get hooked on the characters, she has several books that follow that bring them in again.

I also liked Rosamunde Pilcher's _Coming Home_ and also _Shell Seekers_. After _Shell Seekers_, there is a sequel called _September_. All good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rosamunde Pilcher is by far my favorite author. I've read Shell Seekers two or three times, and would love to have it on K to read it again and again. I've been one-klicking to request it and all of her books for over a year.


I sampled this one today. It's 624 pages and is getting good reviews.

deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Maxx said:


> Loved this one!


I loved this one, too. In fact, I'm sure that I'll read it again sometime just to see what I missed the first time through.

You might like _The Thorn Birds_, too. (I don't know if it's available for Kindle, but I'd think it would be.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Shadow Country by Peter Matthiessen is on my TBR list.  It comes highly recommended and is a bit over 900 pages.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I loved this one, too. In fact, I'm sure that I'll read it again sometime just to see what I missed the first time through.
> 
> You might like _The Thorn Birds_, too. (I don't know if it's available for Kindle, but I'd think it would be.


Thorn birds is available on kindle








_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

padowd said:


> Deb I would recommend any books by Pat Conroy.Beach Music is really great.Most of his books are long and he is a wonderful writer.


I love Pat Conroy. Unfortunately, very few of his books are currently available for Kindle.

Another great book by a KB author is the _In Her Name_ trilogy by Mike Hicks. You can get the Omnibus edition which as all three books in one.










Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love Pat Conroy. Unfortunately, very few of his books are currently available for Kindle.
> 
> Another great book by a KB author is the _In Her Name_ trilogy by Mike Hicks. You can get the Omnibus edition which as all three books in one.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you about Pat Conroy. I think _The Prince of Tides_ is a wonderful book!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Tolstoy is, of course, famous for the length of "War: What is it Good for?" Errrr....I mean, "War and Peace." Though it should be famous for being a great novel!











Stephen King's "The Stand" goes on for a while.











This complete and unabridged (and in a first rate translation) edition of "The Count of Monte Cristo" will also take a while to finish.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon is great, and they are all VERY long.


agreed


----------



## JackKunkelps (Jan 19, 2010)

The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon is accurately historical, bloody, adventurous, very sexy and overall fabulous read.  Follow Jamie and time-traveler Claire through the Scottish Highlands uprising in the mid eighteeth cenury up to the American revolution.  There are six in the series so far and a new one comes out every two years--each one 800 to 1,000+ pages each.  I read all of them, one after the other and after the last one was finished, I started missing Jamie and Claire!  I've never read a book more than once until this series.  I can't wait two more years so I'm starting over....


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a little surprised that no one here has mentioned "The Lord of the Rings" at all. Clearly, a masterpiece that deserves to be read and re-read, especially since it is available on Kindle as well.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not yet available on Kindle, but I hope they will show up.

The wonderful books/series by R. F. Delderfield .. many years ago they had my whole family totally engrossed.. my ex, me, both parents..

and Norman Mailer's The Executioner's Song.  Long and totally engrossing.

I remember I was reading the Mailer book years ago in a very thick paperback form.  I was flying to Chicago to go to a Labrador Specialty show in Madison, Wisconsin.. this had to be in the '70s.  I was travelling with two other lab breeders and one of them settled into her seat and announced that she had a really great thick book to read and pulled out.. The Executioner's Song.  I then pulled mine out.  

This turned out to be fortunate because the third woman was  a non reader and a total dingbat and she managed to throw out the other woman's copy of the book.. which was in a paper bag but had to weigh at least a pound..  naturally she was really unhappy to lose the book, but I finished reading mine on the flight home and was able to pass it along to her.

I'd certainly re-read it if it became available on Kindle.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Guido Henkel said:


> I am a little surprised that no one here has mentioned "The Lord of the Rings" at all. Clearly, a masterpiece that deserves to be read and re-read, especially since it is available on Kindle as well.


I read The Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings at least yearly, combining them into an even longer book, as they should be read.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I just wanted to thank you all for suggesting the Ken Follett books. I started The Pillars of the Earth this weekend and I'm hooked. I haven't felt attached to characters like this in a long time.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad someone got you on to Ken Follet. Marvellous isn't he?

Next up I'd suggest Hilary Mantel's Wolf Hall.


----------



## Megs (Jan 17, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Thorn birds is available on kindle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I've been meaning to re-read that one as the last time I was way too young...and I'm named after the main character  So glad to see it's available on Kindle!


----------

